# Panasonic PT-AE4000 fan noise



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Any PT-AE4000 owners out there have an issue with fan noise? My unit (just arrived, only 45 hours run time) has audible noise which seems to be a bit much based on a couple reviews I've ready which say this is one of the quieter PJ's on the market. I can't hear it if there is any action at all on the soundtrack, but during quiet scenes it is obtrusively audible. Even in Eco mode (which I use most of the time), I can hear it clearly during quiet scenes. One issue is that the fan seems to be pulsating, sort of like fan surge, as opposed to a steady hum (audible pulses about 2-3 times per second). 

Note that I have the PJ on a built-in shelf on the rear wall. The shelf is about 18" below the ceiling. Right now, the room has bare concrete floors.

I'll take some dB measurements with my Radio Shack SPL meter tonight and post the results. 

I'm not sure if I'm just being picky or if I need to return the unit (bought from VisualApex). Any thoughts/suggestions? 

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would contact Visual Apex right away and have them exchange it. Every once in a while there has to be one with a problem. That's just the law of averages. Let us know how Visual Apex support is. :T

Rarely have I ever heard any fan noise from either of my projectors that I have owned.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Check it with your SPL meter? See if the fan noise is higher then what the manual say's and if so you may have a fan problem.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Have you checked the db level yet ?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I checked last night with my Radio Shack SPL meter using C-weighting.

Background noise (nobody else home, no program material playing, AC off) was below threshold of meter ("LO").

With PJ on, in Eco Mode, SPL meter reading was 31-32 with slow response, 40-41 with fast response (b/c it is a pulsing sound vs. steady hum). This was measured from seating position (3ft forward and 5ft below projector).

On a side note, I emailed V-A and their tech support is going to call tomorrow.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Spent about 5 min. with VA tech support. After I convinced them it was a fan issue, they recommended I go through Panasonic warranty service. Looks like I'm going to be without a PJ for a few weeks...

sga2


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

how long have you had the projector? looks like they would just swap it out


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I ordered it 4 weeks ago, received it 3 weeks ago.

sga2


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I would demand the retailer deal with it. it has been less than 30 days , and they should swap it out , not force you to send it in for factory service. Any decent retailer will do a hassle free exchange within 30 days. NEWEGG,TIGER,PROJECTOR PEOPLE,CRUTCHFIELD, ETC. Make sure you post where you bought it. so we will know , who not to support


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

mandtra said:


> I would demand the retailer deal with it. it has been less than 30 days , and they should swap it out , not force you to send it in for factory service. Any decent retailer will do a hassle free exchange within 30 days. NEWEGG,TIGER,PROJECTOR PEOPLE,CRUTCHFIELD, ETC. Make sure you post where you bought it. so we will know , who not to support



The site's (noted in the OP) return policy for Panny PJ's is max 5hrs runtime. While I'm not particularly pleased, it was the written policy when I bought it.

sga2


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

where did you purchase the unit?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

mandtra said:


> where did you purchase the unit?


VisualApex... Mentioned in my original post.

sga2


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is the return policy for Panasonic projectors, from the Visual Apex customer support page:

_Panasonic Projectors - If, within the first 5 hours of use and after a short consultation with our tech to troubleshoot the problem, your unit seems to be defective, Visual Apex will provide free shipping on your return. We will then inspect the unit to verify the defect and, assuming that we do verify it, we will ship you a replacement free of charge.

If the defect is not evident, you have the choice of paying for the unit to be returned to you or paying a 15% restock fee. _

Customers should be advised to read this page carefully before buying any equipment from Visual Apex. Depending on the brand and type, certain merchandise may have a no-return policy and require warranty service.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am guessing this is how Panasonic asks them to handle returns... if it is just for the Panasonic brand.

I own the 4000 and it is very quiet indeed, so I would suggest there is an issue of some sort. I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Visual Apex has a different return policy for every brand of projector listed on the customer support page. As I said, _caveat emptor_.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

_Note that I have the PJ on a built-in shelf on the rear wall. The shelf is about 18" below the ceiling. Right now, the room has bare concrete floors._

Before you return the PJ, have you tried running it outside of the built-in shelf? I wonder if the PJ is sucking-in heated air from being enclosed in a shelf. The specs for fan noise would have been taken in an anechoic chamber. You can't reproduce them in a concrete room, which is more like a reverberation chamber. However, you could take the PJ outside on an open grassy back yard, and do a near-field measurement. First try 1 meter, the spec distance. If you can't get good S/N ratio, go closer, and subtract 6 dB every time you halve the distance to the PJ. Also, you must use A-weighting. The noise specs always use A-weighting.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would of let the dealership you bought it from deal with it if under the 30 days return policy, certainly not something that you should be doing for what really is a great premium product...


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

gsmollin said:


> _Note that I have the PJ on a built-in shelf on the rear wall. The shelf is about 18" below the ceiling. Right now, the room has bare concrete floors._
> 
> Before you return the PJ, have you tried running it outside of the built-in shelf? I wonder if the PJ is sucking-in heated air from being enclosed in a shelf. The specs for fan noise would have been taken in an anechoic chamber. You can't reproduce them in a concrete room, which is more like a reverberation chamber. However, you could take the PJ outside on an open grassy back yard, and do a near-field measurement. First try 1 meter, the spec distance. If you can't get good S/N ratio, go closer, and subtract 6 dB every time you halve the distance to the PJ. Also, you must use A-weighting. The noise specs always use A-weighting.


I thought of this, too and did as you suggested (I should have mentioned in my original post). Moving to the coffee table does not improve the condition. Also, the noise is audible as soon as I turn on the projector from cold condition and does not get better over time. 

Note that my shelf does not have any side walls and allows for very free air movement. I've taken a digital psychrometer (temperature/humidity meter) and the intake condition is essentially room temperature (less than 1-degree above room condition taken at seating area).

In any case, one of the authorized warranty service providers is only a few miles from my house. I'm taking it in this week to get it fixed.

Thanks for all the input.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## SteveHi (Nov 19, 2009)

Good to know about this "gotcha". Five hours runtime is a crummy policy. I will not be buying from VisualApex in the future. Please let us know the sound level of your replacement unit.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

SteveHi said:


> Good to know about this "gotcha". Five hours runtime is a crummy policy. I will not be buying from VisualApex in the future. Please let us know the sound level of your replacement unit.


+1 If you ask me and nobody did. LOL . That's part of the reason why forums exist.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

It does sound as if the PJ is defective. The fan is supposed to run at high speed when it is first energized, and that blows dust off of the panels. After a moment of high speed, it is supposed to slow down. Sounds like yours is stuck!


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

SteveHi said:


> Good to know about this "gotcha". Five hours runtime is a crummy policy. I will not be buying from VisualApex in the future. Please let us know the sound level of your replacement unit.


Caveat emptor is my advise. A close competitor to Visual Apex has a 10 hour return policy, plus a 15% restocking* fee. If the PJ fails before 5 hours, the customer can return it without a fee. After 10 hours it's warranty service. Brick and mortar stores still have some advantages. Unfortunately, availability of projectors is not one of those advantages, and most of us end up buying on the internet simply because no product is available locally. So read those return policies!

I've had this discussion with internet vendors before: You don't "restock" a failed unit!


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I dropped mine off at the shop yesterday. Should take about a week to fix. I'll let everyone know if any problems.

My two cents regarding the warranty issue with V-A, since a few posts indicate some measure of displeasure:

1) The policy is clearly written and easy to inderstand. While I'd have loved for V-A to say "we'll take that off your hands and give you a new one" (and that would have made me a customer for life), the fact is I have no reasonable expectation for them to do so. My purchase was made with both parties agreeing to all of the terms and conditions, including their return/refund policy. I would never ask them to change the terms after the fact unless I felt it was through their own action/inaction that I ended up with a defective product. I hate when clients try to pull that on me and I cannot turn around and do that to someone else. 

2) There's no such thing as a "free lunch". V-A had the best price for this unit may have had a slightly more stringent return policy to deal with than some of their competitors. I could have chosen to spend (more of) my money with someone else instead, but since I initially took action at 45 hrs lamp time, it probably would not have helped. V-A has had (bar far) positive reviews and I will not personally let this experience steer me away from them in the future. As long as their reputation stays strong, you bet I'll check their proces before buying my next projector.

3) I've learned to love shopping via the internet. 5 years ago (even 2 years ago) I would have hesitated because of that sinking feeling that something will go wrong and it would be more difficult to deal with any issues. So far, I've ordered my projector, receiver, IR extender, and countless cables, interconnects, wall plates, etc. online with no problems. The money I've saved (~$1000 on my AVR alone vs. getting at brick-and-mortar) store is worth a minor hgeadache every once in awhile.

But that's just my opinion, I could be wrong (with apologies to Dennis Miller...). I do appreciate all the feedback and support. I love this forum!

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

UPDATE: Got PJ back yesterday. They had to replace a fan. Turned it on, watched some Dark Knight, let fan run at different speeds. It is much better. No pusating nose any more and quieter overall.

Only issue was service co. ordered wrong fan, which delayed everything a few days. At least I have it back in time for Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great. Enjoy........:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

One you have a taste of what a good PJ can do you will never go without one for watching movies and especially such a good unit as the PT-AE4000, I have to say though that the fan noise on my 3000 is much more noticeable than the Sony Pearl I used to have...but I can live with it because it throws such a good image :T


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

recruit said:


> One you have a taste of what a good PJ can do you will never go without one for watching movies and especially such a good unit as the PT-AE4000, I have to say though that the fan noise on my 3000 is much more noticeable than the Sony Pearl I used to have...but I can live with it because it throws such a good image :T


My son had a Harry Potter marathon over the weekend. Day 2 involved 4 movies (~10 hrs) straight. I never noticed the fan noise once. It is not silent, but does not distract whatsoever and that is all I can ask.

Regards,
sga2


----------

